# Potsie kidded Quads



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Just wanted to share with you folks. I am so happy with these kids. Potsie is a Buttin' Heads doe and the kids are out of my Rosasharn buck..Pappy


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very pretty kids! I have a doe that kids with quads or trips. It's really exciting isn't it!?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a bunch of CUTIES!!!!!

Congrats! How many bucks and does?


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Extremely Exciting!!
There are 3 does and 1 buck


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is fantastic. Congratulations. I have never had a doe give me more then three. I do believe that is ok because I think I would so panic if I had more then that from one doe. 

Is she going to nurse them all or are you going to bottle feed some or one? They are adorable and mom looks very proud of her babies.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh wow!!! Which one is the buck?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh My! What a bunch of cuties! And 3 does too :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is a really pretty doe...  ....and she produced some ......real nice kids for you...congrats :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I love the little cream there in the corner. Is it a buck or doe? Beautiful kids! So lucky, you got three does!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> Oh wow!!! Which one is the buck?


ok going to take a stab here but are you hoping the Chamoise is the buck? :slapfloor:


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

I will probably supplement. She has a HUGE udder and lots of milk...so we will see how it goes.
If anyone is interested in bottle feeding the buck, let me know...I can make you a super deal on him
The Chamoise is a doe and she is sold already.
The buck looks just like his daddy. he is the one in the corner
here is a pic of him...it is a little too bright, but he is a pale gold with white


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

and here are the does. The black looking one is more of a dark chocolate than black


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are just so adorable - 

I am so glad that me, AKA the buck hoarder, leaves on the complete other side of the states from you - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You picked some nice names for them, and they are even cuter all fluffed up!


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

wow, she had a litter )

I had my first triplets in Dec. and am having to bottle raise one. If she can feed that tribe, she deserves a big treat.

congrats!!!!

Denise


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Oooh How pretty! And mostly does!! Your so lucky!!

I love the Chloe! But they are all darlin' :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Robin you just HAD to post those pics, didn't you??? :angry: :doh: :ROFL: 

How have you been!?!? It has been a while since we have seen any pics of your cute Nigerians! BTW, congrats on the quads! They are absolutely adorable!!!!! I LOVE Emma  Who do you have due to kid next??

Once again, glad to see you posting on TGS again


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

HI Brandi, don't you need a buckling out of a nice Rosasharn and Ceasars Villa line?..hee heee
I am doing great.
Next up is Timachee, due yesterday but holding out on me
and Bella is due on the 10th..probably with blue eyed babies


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Potsie raised her 3 kids last year without any assistance. They grew super big and strong. We lost the one doe at birth, came head first and she aspirated fluid. So with her huge udder you may not need to do anything. Did you get any different sized kids or were they all about the same size? I'd watch any smaller kids. 

Congratulations! Same thing she had last year, she sure knows how to plop a litter!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Bad Robin... BAD! :ROFL: And there it is..... you just HAD to mention Bella!! Shame on you! :shades: You HAVE to keep us posted on what everyone has!! :stars:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I get this feeling that those pics you posted - individual - of Horatio and Chloe... look like the same kid. Sure they're not muddled up? :greengrin: Their markings are in EXACTLY the same places - and in the first pic that has them all together, it looks as though one has less white on it than the other.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats, they're lovely!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh WOW! They are sooo cute and oh my goodness, three girls!

Everytime the doe at work has quads we get three boys and a girl, or four boys. Or the girl dies  

I love love love Emma! Any chance you could stuff her in an airmail envelope and send her to me?


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank You All!
Emma is a doll baby. she is really dark dark brown, and her ear and nose frosting has a lighter cinnamon mixed in...about the color of her mommy.
The picture of Horatio had too much flash, thats why his gold doesn't show as good as the first pic. He is marked exactly like his dad.
All these kids are just about exactly the same size. The two middle kids came head first but they are all doing great. I spent a while with them today watching to make sure they all nurse...and they do. 
Potsie has TONS of milk.

Hey Brandi....Bella is bred to Ace....we might get a blue eyed buckskin!! hee hee


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, I had a Nigerian doe give me quads when I was in the mini oberhaslis-one time was plenty for me. I hope my LaManchas never give me more than 3.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh the TORTURE!!!!!!! :doh: :doh: :doh: hehehehe

Can't wait to see what all the other girls give you :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

All of Pot's kids last year came head first, the only one we had trouble with was the first one. She stopped pushing with its head out and laid down. The others came quickly and without incident. 

Are you going to retain one?


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Nope, not this year. Everyone will be for sale


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Not to jump topic or anything..... but are you going to any of the shows in GA this year Robin? Just wandering. I am hoping to go to atleast one :greengrin:


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Probably not...
Will definetly go to the Alabama National Fair but it isn't 'til October


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Where does it take place at?? Do they have a Nigi class?? We live really close to the North Alabama State Fair but I don't think they have classes for Nigis :shrug:


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

It is in Montgomery and yes they have Nigi classes. They usually have the dairy show in the AM and then the boer show in the PM. I always have to show my dad's boers so I figured I'd go early and show some Nigi's as well.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh congrats! They are beautiful! That is so nice that you got three does too!! Again, congrats!!!!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow - congrats on the four little cuties!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

oh, ok! I really wish they had a good goat show at the Fair here... maybe one day :shrug:


----------

